# P PORN!!!!!



## kfreeman

I was lucky enough to come in from work and catch little reds in the makeing. My pairs are both building nest sites. Usually they do this at night but tuesday I done a water change for the purpose of bringing in the spawn. Here is the results.









Pics of them courting and digging nest.















In this pick they are locked together quivering over nest site. I won't take egg pics till morning after both pairs have settled.








My second pair on nest site hard to get good pics of this pair the nest is behind the structure








pic of both pairs on nest sites


----------



## StryfeMP

Sexy, I love P Porn! It's so hot.


----------



## mkbasketball

StryfeMP said:


> Sexy, I love P Porn! It's so hot.


haha wtfreak LOL


----------



## StryfeMP

Mkster said:


> Sexy, I love P Porn! It's so hot.


haha wtfreak LOL
[/quote]

hahahahhahahaha I'm serious though...


----------



## kfreeman

Update on fry from this breeding.


----------



## StryfeMP

Very nice, looking real good there. Hey, how's that bbs hatchery working out for you? I was thinking of getting a few of those and well, I didn't think they produced enough to feed all the young fry winding up with only the biggest, strongest of fish getting to the food instead of all of them getting their fair share.

Also, does your hob suck up fry?


----------



## kfreeman

StryfeMP said:


> Very nice, looking real good there. Hey, how's that bbs hatchery working out for you? I was thinking of getting a few of those and well, I didn't think they produced enough to feed all the young fry winding up with only the biggest, strongest of fish getting to the food instead of all of them getting their fair share.
> 
> Also, does your hob suck up fry?


The hatchers are the BEST thing created for fry feeding. I posted a topic about the suck in problem with a very easy fix. Here is the pics from the post.


----------



## dalyhawk

interesting...


----------



## StryfeMP

That's is awesome; I think I might just get some and try them out. ButhHow long to they typically last though, how much and how long of a feeding do they produce?


----------



## kfreeman

About three days worth of fresh brine feeding about 200-300 fry. That's with me sucking out brine also to scatter in the tank for some of the shyer ones. LOL


----------



## mkbasketball

what do you plan to do with all of those babys ?


----------



## kfreeman

That's a good question?????????? I used to unload them on my local pet shop but they shut down. I have spoke with a couple of people on here that are interested in takeing my whole fry stock but I don't like the ideal of shipping them and die in route and then in turn they would think that I screwed them. I will probaly find someone that can do a local pickup. Right now I have bunch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kfreeman

here is a pic of a few of the fry from 2-09-08.


----------



## GoJamieGo

fascinating.... I've never seen P's breed in captivity before. congratulations


----------



## TobiasRieper

What do you feed them now that they are that size?


----------



## kfreeman

Well the feeding options for fry are limited to say the least but I prefer freshly hatched brine shrimp.
But if you are asking about the bigger fry I feed them frozen brine, flake food, ground up shrimp pellets, blood-worms, shredded tilapia, and shredded
tiger shrimp.


----------



## Trivium160

wow thats awesome! I'm sure if i search hard i can find answers but can you tell me how you breed them?


----------



## kfreeman

Well search all you want but they breed when they want to. A breeding pair is first needed. Get 4-6 p's and raise them together at 4-5'' they will begin to pair off. A good pair will defend their part of the tank despite all others. the reds(for example) are the easiest to breed and pair up.


----------



## Trivium160

so if you have a pair breeding do you ever remove them to another tank to consistantly breed?


----------



## kfreeman

I have never moved my pairs they are both in the same tank and if you check some of prior post you will see lots of pics. I am on my fifth or sixth breeding of the year.


----------



## DemDesBri

Congrats. It is an amazing experience isn't it?


----------



## Goon

GOOD JOB


----------



## kfreeman

It is a great feeling


----------



## the_skdster

wah! I'm going to miss my pairs! *cries*
I'm really, really regretting having to sell them now, [email protected] condo and their [email protected] rules about not allowing tanks larger than 20 [email protected] gallons. [email protected]!
sorry, had to let that out somewhere. lol.

Congrats. Hope they find good homes!


----------



## kfreeman

I have been out of town working the powerhouses for awhile. Anyways.....I have hundreds of reds 3-4'' that need good homes. They inbreed for color 2-5 times. They are very bueatiful guys.


----------

